# Kagamigami



## Rica_Patin (Jan 27, 2015)

Kagamigami by Toshiaki Iwashiro (mangaka of Psyren) 
Runs in Weekly Shonen Jump.



> Mako, who was convinced she was a "great" detective (but actually a very "lost" detective), meets a mysterious boy while investigating a crime case, Kyosuke Kagami.
> 
> This encounter with Kyosuke begins to twist Mako's fate?!
> Toshiaki Iwashiro, the author of "PSYREN" and "Mieru Hito," releases a brand new Shikigami action series!!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 27, 2015)

Toshiaki Iwashiro being back makes this an instant read.


----------



## Rax (Jan 27, 2015)

Wonder what kinda manga it'll be


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm just excited that Iwashiro is back. I loved Psyren and I really hope this series is successful for him.
A bit worried though because of how damn cramped the magazine is right now with uncancellable series.


----------



## Rax (Jan 27, 2015)

Hopefully the ending isn't rushed


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 9, 2015)

Chapter 1 raw
Chapter 120


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 9, 2015)

I love Toshiaki, I really do, but I'm not sure I want to start reading this.  Not because I think it'll be bad (fuck, it's TOSHIAKI!), but because it's in Shonen Jump.  Is he locked under a long-term contract or something?  I was hoping he'd leave Jump after his last manga didn't do well.  He's just not getting recognized in Jump.  Either by the readership or the editors (or both!).  I'm gonna wish him the best but I'll feel seriously bad for him if this goes the way of his other works


----------



## OS (Feb 10, 2015)

here


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 10, 2015)

OS said:


> here



Damn, Kagamigami would be the only reason I'd start using the "VizReader"...


----------



## Succubus (Feb 10, 2015)

not interesting at all :/, Psyren's alot better


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 10, 2015)

Seems interesting, can?t say much yet though


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 8, 2015)

I fucking loved chapter 1. 
The characters, art, atmosphere, comedy, action, and just about everything was just so well executed.
It's nothing entirely original by any means, but it has Iwashiro's distinct feel to it and manages to feel familiar but fresh. Really reminiscent of 90's battle shonen.
I honestly could have done without all the ecchi stuff as it felt kind of focred, but overall I'm really really hoping this succeeds.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Patrick (Mar 15, 2015)

Psyren is probably one of my favorite manga of the last 10 years, so I have quite a bit of hope for this one. Chapter 1 was great shit as well, one of the most interesting premises in a long time.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Mar 22, 2015)

Kyosuke enrolled  in school but I wonder if he's just undercover or if it'll be permanent. I was hoping the next possible supporting cast member be a female, and it looks like one is introduced this chapter. I hope she sticks around.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## OS (Apr 5, 2015)

So how's the series been going


----------



## Rica_Patin (Apr 5, 2015)

OS said:


> So how's the series been going



Decently.
Its first ranking was 5th place
Second ranking was 6th place.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Apr 6, 2015)

Series is getting center color next week! We have another Jump success!


----------



## rajin (Apr 21, 2015)

*Chapter 15
Chapter 15
Chapter 15
Chapter 15
*


----------



## Geomancer (May 20, 2015)

Finally! a new chapter ! I hope for faster scans from this point on

I'm enjoying this series so far


----------



## Morglay (May 20, 2015)

It seems quite promising.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 20, 2015)

balsted through the chinese scans, and seems fairly cool. Again wonder if it will be translated faster after a certain amount of chapters.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 25, 2015)

[Substitute Scans] Chapter 2


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 27, 2015)

Volume 1 cover


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Geomancer (Jun 12, 2015)

new chapter

Chapter 53!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## rajin (Jul 27, 2015)

*All Double Pages Joined

39

39
39
39
39
39*


----------

